# POTM March 2004 - part 1



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Voted!


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Dont hate me for saying this but this POTM didn't have many good pics as last POTM. People! Take more pics!



Voted.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

IM GOING WITH TWO!

COOL PIX!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I think number 9 belongs In Non Piranha POTM....Nice pic of the Oscar though!


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

garybusey said:


> I think number 9 belongs In Non Piranha POTM....Nice pic of the Oscar though!


 Yep, it took me a while to find the P.

What species is number 10?


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

hope mine wins good luck everyone


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

#2 rocks!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

im sorry but im not too impressed with this months selections. i voted nontheless. i think pic 10 is a manuellii.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

#2 is a great action shot


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

#2 is killer.


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

could i re-enter my pic into the non-piranha contest? (the oscar shot is mine)


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Voted #8 is very nice.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice pic on #2, had to be a tuff one to get!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

EZ_Ian said:


> could i re-enter my pic into the non-piranha contest? (the oscar shot is mine)


 That shopuld be no problem - keep watch the announcements, so you know when to submit your picture









Rumor told me number 10 is a S. manueli...


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

I dont know which one i will vote for yet. I gotta come bace a few times and see which one i look at the most. It seems like everyone is tring to copy the one from last month with the p attacking the pleco







I am kinda leaning twords one of them rhoms. i like to see the whole fish and it's colors.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

what the hell #7 
sweet looking rhom he has nice red eyes and looks mean.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2004)

I Like #2. That photo clearly shows the effect the piranha's razor sharp teeth are having on that nightcrawler.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Why do I keep missing POTM??? Damn bought a digi cam for no reason.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

kinda tough none seemede to stand out enough


----------



## joepalazzolo (Mar 4, 2004)

no.7 was by far the best... i was absolutely stunned by the magnificence of that fish. buetiful shape color nd muscles.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Voted for the ternetzi....No action shot but a beautiful fish pic.


----------



## rbdemon (Mar 10, 2004)

i voted for #1 but if #9 was a piranha that would be my vote


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Judazzz Posted on Mar 26 2004, 04:28 AM



> ... Rumor told me number 10 is a S. manueli...


----------



## Stradale360 (Mar 15, 2004)

No offense, but number 2 isnt close to being as good as number 7. That is such a great pic. WHoevers it is, nice job! Also, number 8 was a close call.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

#2 is a once in a life time shot


----------



## Stradale360 (Mar 15, 2004)

Why is it once in a lifetime?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

two is just great


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think four is good







nice pic of some teeth


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It's pretty clear which one's the favorite in this group: number 2 goes on to the finals










Thanks to all the people that have submitted a picture: better luck next time!


----------

